# Advantages Of Acrylic Aquariums Versus Glass Aquariums



## dustinwilliams

There are many questions one may ask when wanting to find a new fish tank. This article will answer one of those important questions: are acrylic aquariums better than glass aquariums? Explanations are provided on why acrylic is better for you the owner, and the life within the tank.

There are many advantages to owning acrylic versus glass when it comes to aquariums.

* Because of the way it is molded, acrylic can be formed into any shape or size of aquarium whereas glass has many limitations. Shapes like cylinders, hexagons, and pentagons create a more decorative look. This enhances what is already a living piece of art even further.

* The view through acrylic is far greater because there is less distortion than in glass. Seawater and acrylic have almost the same refractive light index. This allows your vision of the life inside to be as realistic as possible.

* Plumbing and filtration needs can be accommodated for easily in acrylic tanks because acrylic is much easier to cut than glass.

* Acrylic is lightweight, about half of the weight of glass. This allows for easier movement and transportation of the aquarium.

* Acrylic tanks are very durable and won’t crack or break like glass can. (On the other hand it is true that acrylic can scratch, but the scratches can be removed easily. If you are careful with cleaning, you should not have any problems.)

There are also many benefits for the life within the aquarium when it comes to acrylic. The greatest advantage would be the insulation factor. Acrylic tanks retain 20% more heat than glass tanks do. This allows for a more consistent water temperature for your fish. In addition acrylic allows better penetration of light which is especially important for reef tank systems that rely on light for growth. Furthermore the ability for acrylic to take any form is a huge luxury for your fish and aquatic life. Acrylic aquariums can be made much larger than glass without the requirement of seams and bracing. The more space your fish have to swim in, the happier they will be.

Acrylic fish tanks are a great investment that will long outlive glass tanks while being more functional and decorative. Aquariums are a great addition to any home or business. They have the unique ability to capture the attention of every passerby and allow them a small escape from the hustle and bustle of life. Choose an acrylic aquarium as a lifelong favor to yourself and your fish. 

Dustin Williams is the author of this acrylic aquariums article, and can provide more information at Family Biz Fish Tanks has your custom acrylic aquariums. Dustin is an avid family man and pet lover and has owned fish tanks for many years. Start your new aquatic adventure today and visit Family Biz Fish Tanks has your custom acrylic aquariums for the greatest deals on custom acrylic aquariums.


----------



## 1077

dustinwilliams said:


> There are many questions one may ask when wanting to find a new fish tank. This article will answer one of those important questions: are acrylic aquariums better than glass aquariums? Explanations are provided on why acrylic is better for you the owner, and the life within the tank.
> 
> There are many advantages to owning acrylic versus glass when it comes to aquariums.
> 
> * Because of the way it is molded, acrylic can be formed into any shape or size of aquarium whereas glass has many limitations. Shapes like cylinders, hexagons, and pentagons create a more decorative look. This enhances what is already a living piece of art even further.
> 
> * The view through acrylic is far greater because there is less distortion than in glass. Seawater and acrylic have almost the same refractive light index. This allows your vision of the life inside to be as realistic as possible.
> 
> * Plumbing and filtration needs can be accommodated for easily in acrylic tanks because acrylic is much easier to cut than glass.
> 
> * Acrylic is lightweight, about half of the weight of glass. This allows for easier movement and transportation of the aquarium.
> 
> * Acrylic tanks are very durable and won’t crack or break like glass can. (On the other hand it is true that acrylic can scratch, but the scratches can be removed easily. If you are careful with cleaning, you should not have any problems.)
> 
> There are also many benefits for the life within the aquarium when it comes to acrylic. The greatest advantage would be the insulation factor. Acrylic tanks retain 20% more heat than glass tanks do. This allows for a more consistent water temperature for your fish. In addition acrylic allows better penetration of light which is especially important for reef tank systems that rely on light for growth. Furthermore the ability for acrylic to take any form is a huge luxury for your fish and aquatic life. Acrylic aquariums can be made much larger than glass without the requirement of seams and bracing. The more space your fish have to swim in, the happier they will be.
> 
> Acrylic fish tanks are a great investment that will long outlive glass tanks while being more functional and decorative. Aquariums are a great addition to any home or business. They have the unique ability to capture the attention of every passerby and allow them a small escape from the hustle and bustle of life. Choose an acrylic aquarium as a lifelong favor to yourself and your fish.
> 
> Dustin Williams is the author of this acrylic aquariums article, and can provide more information at Family Biz Fish Tanks has your custom acrylic aquariums. Dustin is an avid family man and pet lover and has owned fish tanks for many years. Start your new aquatic adventure today and visit Family Biz Fish Tanks has your custom acrylic aquariums for the greatest deals on custom acrylic aquariums.


My limited expierience with acrylic demonstrated a fading effect with clarity muck like the headlight covers on automobiles.(not so with glass)
Very much like the no seams or supports, but it is as you have noted, much less forgiving with respects to scratches.


----------



## Mr Fishy

Having owned both glass and acrylic I'll stay with glass. Acrylic fades over time and no matter how careful you are you will scratch it trying to get tougher algae off of it.


----------



## DKRST

*Infomercial?*

Too bad this "article" reads more like a paid infomercial. :evil:


----------



## bearwithfish

As they arte a linking member its ok .. 

but i have to agree in the glass tanks versus Acrylic debate i would go glass myself over Acrylic not just for longterm use but personally i think the look of plastic cheapens the experience.... just my opinion


----------



## LasColinasCichlids

bearwithfish said:


> As they arte a linking member its ok ..
> 
> but i have to agree in the glass tanks versus Acrylic debate i would go glass myself over Acrylic not just for longterm use but personally i think the look of plastic cheapens the experience.... just my opinion


I agree. I have an acrylic for my 5 gal, glass for my 29 gal. I hate my 5 gal. I am replacing it with a 15 gal glass, but might keep the 5 gal as a QT, but going to hide it in my bedroom. It actually scratches pretty easily, the distorted view is way worse than glass, and pics through it suck. And I think somehow it promotes the growth of algae! As my 5 gal is always covered in it, but the water parameters are same as my 29 glass, and neither gets natural sunlight, and have the same lighting schedule. When I think acrylic, I think the cheap 1 gallon "betta bowls" and critter keepers. And I would not want a tank larger than 5 gals to be made of acrylic, I dont trust it's durablity or stability. 

I had posted a response on this thread when it was first up, I got an email someone else had responded and came back to find it unavailabe, so I take it that it wasnt linked then? Anyway to bring back my post on this thread from prior, or is it lost/gone? (It wasnt vulgar in any way.)


----------

